# how to get boat trailer registration?



## jonny45601

I just bought a used 17.5' bass boat on a trailer. I received the boat and motor title, but the guy didn't have a previous trailer registration. I understand that the trailer has to be weighed before you can get plates but is that without the boat on it? I also need to get the boat inspected. Just curious about how this process works. 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## bountyhunter

yep stupid ohio thing need the trailer weight,without the boat. where do you live , I know a place ,but won;t make it public. feed mills have scales.


----------



## nikmark

You might be able to contact the trailer manufacturer and give them the serial number and have them reproduce a certificate of origin. That will give you the weight and you can use it for your registration.


----------



## CarpetBagger

Trailer is less than 1,000lbs guaranteed...you just neeed a weight slip stating that...

If you have a title you should be in good shape...


----------



## nightowl

Maybe you could go to a feed mill that has scales. Tell them you have a trailer that weighs 800lbs or whatever you think is close. Tell them you need a certificate that says what it weighs but the boat is on it and don't have a way to get the trailer to them without the boat. I ran into the same problem. I did know the weight, i think it was around 800. I went to a feed mill and they gave me what I needed for a few bucks.


----------



## krm

Go weigh a friend's trailer, and register it as being homemade. No numbers are checked. They only ask you the color to put on the registration.


----------



## brown dog

your local BMV will have an aproved place to weigh it


----------



## Bazzin05

I had to help my dad do this with his first boat. He floated me off in the boat and I went fishing while he went to a weigh station to get the trailer weighed. Once he did this he had the weigh slip with what was needed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bsmith

In Ohio, the registration process for any homemade trailer under 4,000 lbs is pretty simple. It doesn't have to be inspected, but you do need a weight slip from a CERTIFIED scale. Go to your local BMV, get a weight slip (you have to use the actual BMV document), and ask them what scales in the area are certified. Go to one of the certified scales and get it weighed, having them put the weight on the official BMV document.

Take that back to the BMV and let them know that you want to register a homemade trailer. They'll ask you for the weight slip, year it was made, and what color it is. Then they'll give you plates and registration for it and send you on your way.


----------



## phantomace08

I thought it just had to be under 4,000 lbs. and not used for commercial use and it wouldn't need a title? Do I have to say "homemade"?


----------



## brettmansdorf

Weigh slip...
http://publicsafety.ohio.gov/links/bmv5721.pdf
Cost by weight...
http://www.publicsafety.ohio.gov/links/bmv_non-commercial_trailer_registration_fees.pdf

If you have an issue or a small boat - figure on what the boat weighs - look at the chart and see what it might cost you to be lazy and leave it on... YES you will continue to pay it every year - but often saving $3/yr just isn't worth the hassle of taking the boat off (nor the gas / time). 

Prime example would be a 14' aluminum on a trailer - that trailer likely weighs about 225lb and the boat if its just a plain jane bench - might be 225 - thereby the total would be 450lbs. so if you left it on or took it off - your registration fee is the SAME.

Now if you have a waterlogged 16' - then the difference creeps into the 15-20 dollar range. The weigh place won't care if you don't. I've done it at least 6 times - and the only one to ask was the cat scales at a truck stop - to which I replied that "I'm lazy - so I'm welding the boat to the trailer for easy launch/load" - after a stupid look - even he got it.

If they ask you for the make and model of the trailer - say HOMEMADE - otherwise you ARE subject to them wanting to see either the plate (rarely visible) or documentation. If you claim the trailer by name - there is NO upside - just a downside. If your trailer size / make is on the hot-sheet - they will check VIN (vehicle plate). If your trailer is pre 1976 - they won't care - even the states are not required to maintain database that old.

I used to do the name specific - and when you have multiple trailers and happen to get pulled over - and the officer takes a dislike to your MORONIC friend and his smartazz mouth (after screaming at the girls on the boat 200 yds from the marina and right in front of the officer) - then he can hassle you... Is this the Trail-R or is this the Loadrite, cuz I see you have plates for both, but this plate doesn't seem to match this trailer... UG!!! I trolled my buddy for 2 miles for musky after we escaped the inquiry - moral of the story - EVERYTHING I own is either of the same PAINTED NAME I put on it or HOMEMADE, period.. State does NOT care. 

If you think that registering a specific name may one day return a stolen trailer to you - dream on - as they will either track by serial number back to you - or NOT CARE. "CALLING ALL CARS- CALLING ALL CARS - Be on the lookout for a 2007 EZ Loader - Grey, nice wheels, left light out" not likely.


----------



## T-180

brent, I'm assuming he's already gotten it taken care of since the thread is 5 1/2 years old !!


----------



## brettmansdorf

Value is in the links for those who search the forum in the future.

Knowing that you don't need to take the 14' boat off the trailer to have it weighed - saves couple hours at least - thereby I'd argue worthwhile (at least for that person). I learned it the hard way - like to share the lesson so others need not "follow".


----------



## ScumFrog

Lesson appreciated in 2021!!


----------

